# background-image:url(...)



## nizzl (25. April 2004)

http://hoof.jizzojohn.de

Ich habe auf der Seite den Befehl background-image:url() für den Banner-Teil verwendet und bei meinem iexplorer zeigt er es dann auch richtig an. Ich habe auch bei w3.org geguckt, ob Fehler im Quellcode sind, was nicht der Fall ist. Meine Frage ist nun, warum bei meinem Opera Browser die Bilder nicht angezeigt werden?


----------



## Gumbo (25. April 2004)

Es liegt daran, dass die zelle leer ist.
Entweder du setzt dort einen div rein, welchem du diese Eigenschaft zuteilst, oder ein transparentes Bild.


----------



## nizzl (25. April 2004)

```
<tr><td><div style="width:800px; height:199px; background-image:url(gfx\banner-oben.gif);"></div></td></tr>
```

War das so gemeint? Funktioniert leider auch nicht. Und bei SelfHtml wird vorgeschlagen, es so zu machen, wie ich es schon versucht hatte.


----------



## Quaese (25. April 2004)

Hi,

gib mal für den Backslash in "gfx\banner-oben.gif" einen normalen Schrägstrich "/" an.

Ausserdem kannst du mit

```
<div style="line-height: 0px; font-size: 0pt; height: 0px;">&nbsp;</div>
```
einen Inhalt in die Zelle einfügen, der keine Grösse einnimmt.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## nizzl (26. April 2004)

Danke, das mit dem Schrägstich war wohl entscheidend. Habe den div-Teil trotzdem eingefügt. Sicher, ist sicher. Danke nochmal...


----------

